# Wifi se désactive pendant mise en veille !



## DimGln (29 Avril 2014)

Bonjour mes gens, 

je me permet de poster ici mon problème car après une multitude de recherches sur internet ( et sur ce forum ) je n'ai pas trouvé de solution ...

J'ai fait la mise à jour de Lion à Mavericks il y a une semaine. Avant lorsque mon mac se mettait en veille ( au bout de 10 minutes ) et qu'un téléchargement était en cours, le wifi ne se désactivait pas. Maintenant, si ! Du coup ça interrompt le téléchargement et ... je dois recommencer celui-ci à zéro.

J'ai essayé pleins de trucs ( notamment tout ce qui est ici : http://howtoapple.com/mavericks-wifi-issues-fix/ ) mais rien y fait ... le wifi se désactive à chaque mise en veille !

Si quelqu'un a eu le même problème ( apparemment je ne suis pas le seul ) et a une solution, je suis preneur !

Vous remerciant d'avance, prenez-soin de vos tulipes


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Avril 2014)

Bonjour, et bienvenue,


Ce n'est peut-être pas un problème de wi-fi, 
mais un simple reparamétrage à faire dans _Préférences Système > Économiseur d'énergie_ sur la mise en veille du disque ?


Sinon, deux articles récents sur wi-fi et veille en 10.9 :
- http://osxdaily.com/2014/04/24/fix-...feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+osxdaily+(OS+X+Daily)
- http://www.macworld.com/article/214...onnect-after-macbook-wakes-up.html#tk.rss_all


----------



## DimGln (29 Avril 2014)

Merci François, mais j'ai déjà essayé de modifier les paramètres d'économiseur d'énergie, ça n'a pas fonctionné ...


Voici un screen quand même au cas où vous détecteriez une mauvaise configuration : http://i.imgur.com/Vn7TUQj.png


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Avril 2014)

DimGln a dit:


> Voici un screen quand même au cas où vous détecteriez une mauvaise configuration : http://i.imgur.com/Vn7TUQj.png


Ton ordi (et donc ton disque, ton système) se met en veille en même temps que ton écran = au bout de dix minutes.

Paramètre donc la mise en veille de l'ordi à _Jamais_ (ou au moins _3 heures_, le temps d'un gros téléchargement).


----------



## DimGln (29 Avril 2014)

Si je configure la mise en veille sur " jamais " je vais consommer plus et ça risque à long terme d'endommager l'iMac non ? Puisque je le laisse toujours allumé ...

Puis je ne comprends pas, sous Lion avec les mêmes configurations ça fonctionnait très bien ...


----------



## SERGE JORROT (29 Avril 2014)

Oui que des problèmes avec Maverick !!!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Avril 2014)

DimGln a dit:


> Si je configure la mise en veille sur " jamais " je vais consommer plus et ça risque à long terme d'endommager l'iMac non ? Puisque je le laisse toujours allumé ...
> 
> Puis je ne comprends pas, sous Lion avec les mêmes configurations ça fonctionnait très bien ...


Si, écran éteint, le disque fait le boulot par petits bouts tout au long de la nuit, il ne consommera pas beaucoup plus qu'en faisant tout le boulot d'un coup le matin après un réveil.
PowerNap fait fonctionner un peu comme ça les nouveaux Mac = http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5394?viewlocale=fr_FR

Apparemment, tes téléchargements ne sont plus vus comme une activité "éveillante" du disque par Mavericks : peut-être un paramètre à modifier dans ton logiciel de téléchargement, ou une mise à jour de ce logiciel à faire/attendre ?


Il te faut plus de trois heures d'activité du disque les nuits où tu télécharges,
et tu ne télécharges pas toutes les nuits = tu peux aussi modifier les Préf Système les seules nuits où tu télécharges longtemps.


----------



## DimGln (29 Avril 2014)

Je n'ai rien modifié dans les paramètres de mon logiciel de téléchargement ( j'ai d'ailleurs vérifié s'il n'y avait pas une option qui permettait de laisser le wifi pendant un téléchargement même en mode veille, mais il n'y a pas )

Je vais désactiver le mode veille du coup, même si ça me fait peur et que j'aime pas trop ...

Merci quand même pour l'aide la ptite famille


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2014)

Bonsoir,

Quel est ton logiciel de téléchargement ?

Mais normalement avec l'aide des messages précédents tu ne devrais plus avoir de soucis.


----------



## DimGln (29 Avril 2014)

J'utilise soit Chrome ou JDownloader quand il y a pleins de petits fichiers à télécharger 

En désactivant le mode veille ça marche certes, mais bon ...


----------

